# What do you charge for a name or monogram?



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

I just had a customer call and ask me how much I charge. I explained to him that it depends on the project. "Ok, how much to put Mike on a shirt". I replied that it was $10 (which is my base price for a monogram or a name up to 5 letters 2" tall or less) if he provided the shirt. He said "Ok" and hung up.

I'm ok with what I usually charge-but I'm curious what you charge for a monogram or a name? Most of the time, people tell me I don't charge enough!!!


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

If it's 2" tall, usually about $15-$18.00. This is lettering only and pretty basic. Of course you have to digitize it too, so if you are charging $10, yeah, you are being more than fair.

Almost forgot to mention, the call might have been a competitor checking your prices?


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't think so (on the competitor). I have a friend who alters wedding dresses, etc and she's my best salesperson! That's where he got my name. I'm a home based embroiderer so you would have to get my phone # from one of my customers.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

People kick tires all the time. We do have competitors shop us from time to time as well as customers that just shop prices.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Even if "Mike" was much smaller than your maximum size its fine to have a minimum charge which includes all the back-and-forth with the customer, set-up, your experience, hooping, running, trimming, steaming, machine maintenance and paperwork.


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Alison,

Okay, so he was not a competitor checking prices. Still though, I think your prices are more than reasonable. If you are happy with getting $10 though, don't worry about the people who don't want to pay it. Your time is valuable, even if you run your shop out of your home.

I have a screenprint shop/studio built behind my home dedicated for just that part of my business. I also have a shop/studio (I rent) in downtown area. Not cheap to run my business, the rent and all the bills get paid each month, so I have to maintain a steady stream of work and Customers. I try to standardize my prices and do give some breaks to my regular Customers in the form of free digitizing and free setup or art from time to time. This is my way of showing my appreciation for their support and giving them a little more than what they paid for.

One thing I've learned after years of running my business, is to always let them know the value of what I give them for free, or at a discount, and why. Mainly, it's a thank-you to my faithful Customers who keep me doing what I want to do. Hope that helps!


----------

